# Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung



## Atma (26. Dezember 2016)

*Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Crytek bekommt dieses Jahr ein besonders großes Weihnachtsgeschenk: Eine 500 Mio. USD Finanzspritze von der türkischen Regierung. Damit einher geht auch Cryteks Umzug von Frankfurt in die Türkei.

Meine Meinung: Die Yerli Brüder müssen Diktator Erdogan ordentlich die Füße geküsst haben, um so eine riesige Finanzspritze von einer halben Milliarde USD zu erhalten. Habe so oder so schon nicht viel Crytek gehalten, aber wer sich mit einer zwielichtigen Gestalt wie Erdogan einlässt der ist bei mir endgültig unten durch.

Quelle: *Exclusive: Crytek to receive $500M investment from Turkey government*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Oh, oh,.... das wird für Cevat, Avni, und Faruk Yerli aber ein gefährlicher Ritt. 
Endweder erfolgreich, oder der Sultan wird ihre Köpfe verlangen


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oh, oh,.... das wird für Cevat, Avni, und Faruk Yerli aber ein gefährlicher Ritt.
> Endweder erfolgreich, oder der Sultan wird ihre Köpfe verlangen



Naja, er wird schon  nicht unmögliches für das Geld verlangen. Ein paar Propagandaspiele in denen Erdogan, das Osmanische Reich und der Erzkonservative Islam   verherrlicht werden, auf Basis der Cryengine, und schon ist die Schuld abgearbeitet. 
Im nässten Crysis: Turkey darfst dann halt das neoosmanische Reich mit Sultan Erdogan vor der bösen Invasion aus dem von Gülen geführten Westen retten.


----------



## Galford (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*



Nuff said.

Ihr glaubt auch alles was im Netz steht.


----------



## Atma (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*



Galford schrieb:


> Nuff said.
> 
> Ihr glaubt auch alles was im Netz steht.


Ich kann dir noch eine Quelle bieten - eine türkische Gamingseite übersetzt mit Google: *Google Ceviri*


----------



## Galford (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Wenn sich die News als echt herausstellen sollte, entschuldige ich mich natürlich. Dann geb ich zu dass ICH hier der Depp bin/war.

Aber 500 Millionen US Dollar? 500 Millionen? 
Und zu meiner Absicherung: wenn es nur 50 Millionen wären, wäre die News nicht korrekt. Wenn das Geld an die gesamte Spieleindustrie in der Türkei gehen würde, wäre die News auch nicht korrekt.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, er wird schon  nicht unmögliches für das Geld verlangen. Ein paar Propagandaspiele in denen Erdogan, das Osmanische Reich und der Erzkonservative Islam   verherrlicht werden, auf Basis der Cryengine, und schon ist die Schuld abgearbeitet.
> Im nässten Crysis: Turkey darfst dann halt das neoosmanische Reich mit Sultan Erdogan vor der bösen Invasion aus dem von Gülen geführten Westen retten.


Dazu fällt mir was ein: Crysis – Stupidedia

Immer diese dämlichen Zufälle.


----------



## Galford (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*



> Gaming company Crytek to invest $500 million in Turkey



Gaming company Crytek to invest $500 million in Turkey - Daily Sabah

 Die verschiedenen Quelle können sich ja nicht einmal einigen, ob Crytek 500 Millionen in den Standort Türkei investiert, oder die Türkei 500 Millionen in Crytek.


Und vor 6 Tagen hieß es noch, Crytek wolle, bis auf Kiev und Frankfurt, alle Studios, inklusive das in Istanbul, verkaufen.
Crytek Outlines Future Plans and Focuses on Return to Core Competencies | Crytek



> As part of the changes, Crytek will concentrate on development in its Frankfurt and Kiev studios and continue to develop and work on premium IPs. CRYENGINE will remain a core pillar of Crytek’s overall strategy, with enterprise licensees and indie developers alike continuing to be served by regular engine updates. All other development studios will not remain within Crytek and management has put plans into action to secure jobs and to ensure a smooth transition and stable future.


----------



## Captain_Pizza (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Eine halbe Milliarde. Wahnsinn!!! So viel Gewinn bzw. Steuern muss die Türkei erst mal wieder damit reinholen. Es scheint rein mehr ein Prestige- als Vernunftkauf zu sein.


----------



## Eckism (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Das Geld geht für Flüchtlingshilfe aus Deutschland raus und geht für'n Tapetenwechsel auf's Crytekkonto ein!? Der ist echt gut...


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Sollte es stimmen:
Del C:\Crysis\*.* .


----------



## Freiheraus (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Irgendwie fällt mir nichts dazu ein, bin einfach nur überrascht^^


----------



## SFT-GSG (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Und was machen sie damit? Crisis: das Wilde Kurdistan! Spiele den Einzelkämpfer Erdo Khan, welcher sich heroisch durch die bösen Kurden mäht, die das Große Osmanische Reich bedrohen....als Eastereck steht hinter dem Haus in Level 3 eine Flarak mit dem die Russische MIG, welche seit Level 1 bedrohlich den Luftraum verletzt, abgeschossen werden kann.

Ach ich freue mich schon auf die Games 2018


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2016)

*Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Ui, ui, ui. Das heilige Crytek nimmt womöglich Geld von einem Despoten.
Falls sie das tun, gibt es keinen Entwickler auf dieser Welt, der eine Pleite mehr verdient hätte als Crytek und man müsste deren Games dann gnadenlos boykottieren. 
Aber ich seh schon die sabbernden PC Grafikhuren trotzdem vor dem grafisch beeindruckenden Crüsüs Türkiye hocken.


----------



## Locuza (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhÃ¤lt 500 Mio. USD von tÃ¼rkischer Regierung*

Keine Ahnung was gestern im Artikel stand, Heute liest es sich so:


> Exclusive: Crytek to invest $500m in Turkey
> 
> "*Important Update: We’ve received a statement from Crytek Istanbul,  saying the rumors going around various news sites and social media about  the “Turkish investment in Crytek” are not reflecting the truth. In  order to avoid any misunderstanding, we’ve deleted unconfirmed parts.  Below, you’re only seeing the speech of PM Yıldırım about “the three  Turkish brothers living in Germany, who own a leading company in the  gaming sector” and their investment plans in Turkey*"
> 
> ...


Exclusive: Crytek to invest $500m in Turkey


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Dann stellt sich wiederum die Frage, woher Crytek 500 Mio. zum Investieren haben will, wenn sie schon Probleme haben, Löhne zu bezahlen!?


----------



## Johnny05 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Sollte diese News tatsächlich wahr sein,wäre das ein weiterer von vielen Gründen für mich das dieser Laden endlich kaputtgeht.Man würde Geld von einem Despoten nehmen der die Menschenrechte mit Füßen tritt,die Demokratie verachtet und sich willkürlich als Groß-Pascha aufführt.Aber anscheinend ist die Geldgeilheit bei den Yerli-Brüdern wohl größer als jede Vernunft.Ich boykottiere diesen Sau-Laden schon seit Jahren.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Rolk (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich wiederum die Frage, woher Crytek 500 Mio. zum Investieren haben will, wenn sie schon Probleme haben, Löhne zu bezahlen!?



Das werden EU Subventionen sein. ^^


----------



## -RedMoon- (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Wenn ich mir manche Kommentare hier ansehe, dann kräuseln sich mir die Haare. Keiner weiß worum es geht, irgendjemand setzt eine Ente ins Wasser und alle schwimmen ihr hinterher. Schaut euch die Sache mal mit gesundem Menschenverstand an. Solche Fake News gibt es immer wieder.

Die letzten Tage:
Pakistan bedroht Israel mit Atomwaffen
Britney Spears tot
US Wahlkampf: Jemand habe ein Restaurant gestürmt
Renate Künast: Falschaussagen in Facebook

Leute, macht euch selbst Gedanken über Sinn und Unsinn und lauft nicht jedem Mist hinterher.
Man kann über die Yerlis sagen was man will, Fakt ist, dass diese Jungs damals mit Farcry ein neues Zeitalter eingeläutet haben. Fakt ist, dass es Millionen begeistert gespielt haben, Fakt ist, dass deren Technologie damals führend für die ganze Branche gewesen ist, Fakt ist, dass dies bis zu Farcry 3 auch noch so war. Dass irgendwann mal falsche Entscheidungen bezüglich der Ausrichtung des Unternehmens getroffen worden sind, ist leider auch Fakt. Also lasst mal die Kuh im Dorf und wartet ab.


----------



## Birdy84 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich wiederum die Frage, woher Crytek 500 Mio. zum Investieren haben will, wenn sie schon Probleme haben, Löhne zu bezahlen!?


Was glaubst du wohl warum jetzt plötzlich Geld da ist?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Da hat aber gleich eine ganze Firme ihre Seele(n) verkauft, viel Spaß in der Türkei.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

So und damit werden Crytek-Spiele in Zukunft auch nicht gekauft. 

Hab keinen Bock einen türkischen Staatskonzern zu unterstützen.


----------



## DARPA (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Im Moment scheint die Sachlage noch etwas unklar, aber die meisten ziehen schon Konsequenzen.
Seid ihr so leicht zu beeinflussen?


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Hä? Im verlinkten Artikel steht doch: 


> Crytek, a game studio founded in Germany by 3 Turkish brothers Cevat, Avni, and Faruk Yerli, *has plans to invest* $500M in Turkey according to Prime Minister of Turkey, Binali Yildirim’s statements


Wo steht da etwas von "die kriegen eine Finanzspritze"?

Davon abgesehen: 


> Important Update: We’ve received a statement from Crytek Istanbul, saying the rumors going around various news sites and social media about the “Turkish investment in Crytek” are not reflecting the truth.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*



keinnick schrieb:


> Hä? Im verlinkten Artikel steht doch:
> 
> Wo steht da etwas von "die kriegen eine Finanzspritze"?
> 
> Davon abgesehen:


Weil, Crytek momentan keine 500 Millionen zur Investition über haben kann.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Einfach Thread schließen und fertig. Über solche unseriösen News sollte man nicht diskutieren..


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Weil, Crytek momentan keine 500 Millionen zur Investition über haben kann.



Ich habe die Kohle auch nicht. Ich kündige aber an, am Standort "Weihnachtsinseln" 500 Millionen zu investieren. Und daraus schließt man dann, dass ich dieses Geld vom Staat bekomme? Seems legit.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Crytek erhält 500 Mio. USD von türkischer Regierung*

Ist doch sicher ne Fakenews.

CLOSED.


----------

